# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Ρυθμιζομενος αυτοματος δυναμου

## paris_cae

Καλησπερα παιδια. Λογω απαιτησεων σε ισχυ στο αυτοκινητο μου θελω να φτιαξω εναν αυτοματο δυναμου οπου θα ρυθμιζετε η ταση αναφορας του απο εμενα με ποτενσιομετρο. Εννοειται οτι θα ειναι εξωτερικο δεν θα βρισκετε πανω στο δυναμο. Η λειτουργεια του αυτοματου με δυο λογια ειναι η εξης: δινουμε μια εντολη (+12) απο την μπαταρια του αυτοκινητου μεσα απο ενα λαμπακι οπου βρισκετε στην θεση του ταμπλο, αυτη ειναι και η διεγερση του αυτοματου οπου ξεκιναει και αγει και τροφοδοτει το πηνιο του ροτορα (πηνιο διεγερσης), με το που παρει μπρος ο κινητηρας μας και δημιουργηθει ταση απο το δυναμο μας ο αυτοματος το παιρνει σαν ταση αναφορας και ελενχοντας την ταση στο πηνιο διεγερσης σταθεροποιει στην ταση στην εξοδο του στα 14+ περιπου. Εγω εκει θελω να κανω την παρεμβαση και να ελενχω αυτη την ταση αναφορας και να την ρυθμιζω αναλογα (περιπου στο 15.2V). Πειραματιζομενος με ενα παλιο δυναμο 70Α ειδα οτι ο αυτοματος σε εκεινη την εισοδο (ταση αναφορας) καταναλωνει περιπου 300mA. Οποτε το να βαλω απλα ενα ποτενσιομετρο εκει δεν θα δουλεψει θα παρει φωτια. Πως θα μπορουσα να επεμβω εκει?

Σημειωση: Η πιο ευκολη λυση ειναι να καταργησω εντελως τον αυτοματο και φτιαξω ενα ρυθμιζομενο τροφοδοτικο 0-14V και απο εκει να τροφοδοτω απευθειας το τυλιγμα της διεγερσης αλλα ετσι το προβλημα ειναι οτι καθε φορα που θα ζητανε τα μηχανηματα πολλα αμπερ θα πρεπει ταυτοχρονα να κουρδιζω και το ποτενσιομετρο για να παρει το διεγερσης ολη την ισχυ. Οπως καταλαβαινετε κατι τετοιο ειναι πολυ λαθος. Οποτε ο αυτοματος πρεπει να μεινει επανω απλα πρεπει να ανεβασω την ταση αναφορας του. Ενα παλιο κολπο ειναι να τροφοδοτησεις με μια διοδο την ταση αναφορας ετσι ωστε να του δημιουργησεις μια πτωση τασεως 0.5-0.7V και ο αυτοματος να αγει περισσοτερο με αποτελεσμα να βγαζει 0.5-0.7V επανω στην εξοδο του. Απλα εδω το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι ρυθμιζομενο και μπορει να ξεφυγει σε επικυνδινα ορια!

Σας κουρασα το ξερω αλλα βλεπετε η τρελα σε αυτο το χομπι εχει ξεφυγει πολυ περα απο το φυσιολογικο οριο. Ενημερωτικα το δυναμο οου θα μπει ειναι ενα bosch 180Α  :Thumbup:  οποτε καταλαβαινετε για τι γομαρι εχω να κανω.

----------


## FILMAN

Σκέφτεσαι λάθος. Ο αυτόματος ελέγχει την έξοδο του alternator σε φάση ON - OFF. Αν εσύ βάλεις πολλά φορτία και αρχίσει να αδειάζει η μπαταρία, ο αυτόματος θα ενεργοποιήσει τη γεννήτρια για να τη φορτίσει (η μπαταρία μπορεί να δώσει πολύ παραπάνω από 70Α)
Αυτό που λες θα ήταν χρήσιμο αν χρησιμοποιούσες τη γεννήτρια κάπου αλλού χωρίς μπαταρία οπότε έτσι θα είχες σταθεροποιημένη έξοδο.

----------


## paris_cae

Δεν ειναι ετσι. Δεν τον ελενχει σε φαση On-Οff. Ελενχει την ισχυ του πηνιου διεγερσης αναλογα με την τα βολτ που βλεπει στην εξοδο του δυναμο. Την ελενχει γραμμικα με την εξοδο. Πχ αν υποθεσουμε οτι εμεις ζητησουμε απο το δυναμο μας τα μεγιστα ενω βρισκετε σε κανονικο ρυθμο τοτε ο αυτοματος εκει που τροφοδοτουσε το διεγερσης με λιγη ισχυ (καθως εβλεπε οτι στην εξοδο η ταση ηταν 14,4), με το που δει την βυθιση τασης στην εξοδο αγει περισσοτερο με αποτελεσμα να τροφοδοτει με τοση ισχυ οση χρειαζεται για να σταθεροποιηση παλι την ταση στα 14.4V. 

Δες ενα σχηματικo:
Charging_AlternatorCircuit.gif
Το S ειναι ο αισθητηρας του βολταζ και συνδεεται επανω στον + πολο της μπαταριας. (Ο δικος μου εχει αυτοτροφοδοτηση, περνει επανω απο τις διοδους)
Το L ειναι η διεγερση του αυτοματου για να παρει εντολη να ξεκνησει.

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι. Κάνεις λάθος. Κάνε την εξής δοκιμή. Βγάλε τον αυτόματο και σύνδεσε στα καρβουνάκια μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 12V. Τροφοδότησε τον αυτόματο από ένα μεταβλητό τροφοδοτικό και παίξε με την τάση. Θα δεις ότι από μια τάση και πάνω η λάμπα θα σβήνει απότομα ενώ από μια τάση και κάτω θα ανάβει απότομα.

----------


## paris_cae

Δεν το γνωριζω ισως και να ειναι ετσι που λες. Πιστευω οτι γινετε γραμμικα ο ελενχος. Αυτο ομως αυτοματος σημαινει οτι δεν μπορω να μικρορυθμισω εκει που θελω? Τι προτινεις?

Αυτη ειναι η κυρια ιδεα και δεν ξερω με ποιο κυκλωμα μπορει να υλοποιηθει.
Charging_AlternatorCircuit.gif
Αυτο μπορει να δουλεψει ρυθμιζομενα? Αντι να γινει η πτωση τασεως στον συγκριτη με σταθερες αντιστασεις να γινει με ποτενσιομετρο.
0001.gif
Εδω εχει καποιες πληροφοριες καλες....http://gfretwell.com/electrical/Alte...%20Secrets.htm

----------


## Notios38

Πάρη το L ειναι για το λαμπακι ενδειξης φορτισης..που οταν δεν γυριζει το alternator αναβει ,μολις ομως εμφανιστει ταση στα ακρα των τριων διοδων σβηνει  και απο κει τροφοδοτηται πλεον ο αυτοματος...το Ig ειναι για τον ελενχο
Φίλιππε δεν μετραμε με dc....εχουμε μιση τριφασικη γεφυρα..με παλμους +dc.Η λειτουργεια ολοκληρου του συστηματος ειναι οπως την λεει παραπανω ο Παρης..οπως το μετρας με dc  αν εχει εσωτερικα καποιο θυριστορ (ειδικα στα παλια) θα σου δωσει το αποτελεσμα που λες..
Για δοκιμασε ολο το συστημα με μια μπαταρια πχ 20 Ah και ενα φορτιο και πες μου,μετρωντας το ρευμα διεγερσης..δεν θα ειχαν νοημα οι χαρακτηριστικες καμπυλες στην διεγερση..

----------


## paris_cae

Και εγω αυτο πιστευω. Στο αμπερομετρο του μεταβλητου τροφοδοτικου οταν τροφοδοτουσα ξεχωριστα τον αυτοματο η ενδειξη των αμπερ ηταν γραμμικη, αλλη καταναλωση ειχε η διεγερση με 10Α φορτιο στην εξοδο του δυναμου και αλλη καταναλωση με 50Α. Δεν ηταν η 0 η 5Α το ρευμα απορροφησης.

Δημητρη μπορεις να κοιταξεις το κυκλωμα που προσθεσα να μου πεις αν γινετε να ρυθμιστει? Η εχεις ασχοληθει ποτε με αυτο? Ξερεις καποιον αλλο τροπο?

----------


## Notios38

Δεν ειναι ακριβως γραμμική η σχεση τασης διεγερσης με την ταση-ρευμα εξοδου..Για να δεις τις  καμπυλες πρεπει να στησεις το alternator και με δυνατοτητα ενος ρυθμιζομενου κινητηρα σε στροφες. μια  μεταβλητη ταση για την διεγερση..ενα φορτιο στην εξοδο να παρεις τις χαρακτηριστικες της γεννητριας..

----------


## FILMAN

Ρε παιδιά για τη διέγερση μιλάμε. Είναι καθαρά συνεχές. Ο ON - OFF έλεγχος της διέγερσης έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την φόρτιση - μη φόρτιση της μπαταρίας. Αν θέλετε μπορείτε να κάνετε ρύθμιση και / ή σταθεροποίηση τροφοδοτώντας τη διέγερση με μεταβλητό ρεύμα (καλύτερα με PWM παρά με γραμμικές μεθόδους λόγω κατανάλωσης ισχύος στους ημιαγωγούς).

----------


## Notios38

Δεν θελω να ελθω σε αντιπαραθεση..με τον Φιλιππο ..#4 αλλα τα βιβλια μου λενε αλλα..ας βοηθησουμε τον Παρη αν εχει το Ελεκτορ 305 κυκλωματα εκδοση 1998 στη σελιδα 423 στην κατασκευη 260 με τιτλο Ρυθμιστης τασης για αυτοκινητα...εκει περιγραφει ενα καλο κατα την αποψη μου κυκλωμα για την περιπτωση του..
Παμε για θεωρια τωρα στο βιβλιο Ηλεκτρικο-Ηλεκτρονικο συστημα αυτοκινητου Frank D .Petruzella εκδοσεις Τζιολα  στο κεφαλαιο.11-5 σελιδα 344 οπου αναφερει... οτι η τιμη της τασης που παραγεται απο τον εναλλακτηρα  μεταβαλλεται αισθητα, αναλογα με τις στροφες του κινητηρα και τα ηλεκτρικα φορτια του οχηματος... Εξ αιτιας του γεγονοτος αυτου χρειαζεται ενας σταθεροποιητης τασης ο οποιος θα εξασφαλιζει  οτι  σε μεγαλες  τιμες στροφων του κινητηρα  και σε μικρα φορτια  η ταση θα εχει  μια συγκεκριμενη τιμη.
Αυτο προστατευει τα ηλεκτρικα φορτια  απο μεγαλες τασεις  και δεν αφηνει την μπαταρια να υπερφορτιζεται..Η μοναδα σταθεροποιησης τασης δ ι α τ η ρ ε ι  την ταση εξοδου απο τον εναλλακτηρα σε μια περιοχη τασης 13-15V  καθως μεταβαλλονται  οι στροφες του κινητηρα και τα ηλεκτρικα φορτια.Αυτο επιτυνχανεται  με τον ελεγχο της ποσοτητας του ρευματος που διερχεται  μεσα απο το πηνιο του ροτορα..
Αυτα λεει ο συγγραφεας...εγω με ενα αμπερομετρο θα μετρουσα στην διαδικασια της φορτισης το ρευμα διεγερσης..απλα

----------


## niklo

Δημητρη αν μπορεις σκαναρε την σελιδα

----------


## Notios38

Γιατι οχι..δεν εχω τετοιο συστημα για αμεση μεταφορα της σελιδας  μα θα ψαξω στο goolge..εχω δει και σε παραλλαγες... αυτου του κυκλωματος..Αν καποιος φιλος εδω μεσα εχει το βιβλιο αυτο του Ελεκτορ  για ποιο γρηγορα ας το περασει..

----------


## johnnkast

Η ρυθμιση ρευματος του πηνιου διεγερσης στους συγχρονους εναλλακτηρες ,οπως σωστα ανεφερε ο Δημητρης, ειναι γραμμικη ....και ΟΧΙ ON-OFF που ειπαν καποιοι....

Πειραματικα αποδικνυεται αν σ'ενα αυτοκινητο, με τον κινητηρα σε λειτουργια, αποσυνδεσουμε την μπαταρια και μετρησουμε την ταση στα ακρα των "πολων" του αυτοκινητου με εναν παλμογραφο.

...Αν ισχυε η συνθηκη "on-off" τοτε στις υψηλες στροφες θα βλεπαμε τετραγωνικο σημα ...με συνεπεια:
...κατα τη διαρκεια "ON" του διεγερτη να καουν ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα!!!.....
...και κατα την κατασταση "OFF" ...απλα το αμαξι θα'σβηνε....
Ομως δεν συμβαινει κατι τετοιο....γιατι η ταση παραμενει σταθερη....και το οχημα δουλευει κανονικα!!!!

Ο Εναλλακτης των αυτοκινητων δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τους PWM φορτιστες συσσωρευτων μολυβδου οι οποιοι δινουν παλμους ...

το σύνηθες κυκλωμα των δυναμο ειναι αυτο:
TM-55.jpg

Θα 'θελα ομως να πω στον Παρη οτι τετοιου ειδους ρυθμιση θα δημιουργουσε προβληματα ....ισως σοβαρα κι επικινδυνα....
π.χ. επιπλεον αποσπαση απο την οδηγηση λογω εποπτειας κι ελεγχου της τασης.....πιθανη αμελεια επαναφορας στα χαμηλα επιπεδα .....επιπλεον αποροφηση ισχυος του κινητηρα......Οπως επισης επανασχεδιασμος του κυκλωματος και υποχρεωτικη αλλαγη του τρανζιστορ ισχυος (TR1 στο σχηματικο) του διεγερτη με ισχυροτερο...

Υ.Γ:...Δημητρη παλικαρι μου ....μην αναφερεις το ονομα "ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ"...γιατι μερικοι βγαζουνε σπυρακια :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## Notios38

Και ομως ηταν το ποιο σωστο περιοδικο που ειχε επιπεδο σε σχεση με οτι αλλο κυκλοφορουσε,Γιάννη...Για να παμε και στο θεμα μας σημερα ..στα alternator  καινουργιας γενιας η οδηγηση ειναι με pwm που ο επεξεργαστής οριζει τα παντα...και στα παλιοτερα δεν ειναι καθαρο dc..το εχω ψαξει με παλμογραφο στο επιμαχο σημειο...κατι ξερανε και οι παλιοτεροι και αν εχει καποιος κανενα αυτοματο ρυθμιστη εξωτερικο τυπου bosch που καταληγει σε μια τριπολικη φισσα..ας κανει τον κοπο να το ανοιξει να δει το κυκλωμα του και θα καταλαβει τα γραφομενα μου..Απλα με παλμορευμα δεν καταπονηται το κυκλωμα διεγερσης...ποιο ισχυρη διεγερση με λιγοτερη ισχυ...και λιγοτερες θερμικες απωλειες στο συρμα διεγερσης  και στο μεταλλο των πολων του ροτορα

----------


## -nikos-

> Η ρυθμιση ρευματος του πηνιου διεγερσης στους συγχρονους εναλλακτηρες ,οπως σωστα ανεφερε ο Δημητρης, ειναι γραμμικη ....και ΟΧΙ ON-OFF που ειπαν καποιοι....




φιλε μου εκτος απο το _''ειναι γραμμικη ....και ΟΧΙ ON-OFF που ειπαν καποιοι...._''

τα υπολυπα ειναι ελαφρος λαθος
τσεκαρε τα λιγο.

φιλικα νικος :Smile:

----------


## johnnkast

> Και ομως ηταν το ποιο σωστο περιοδικο που ειχε επιπεδο σε σχεση με οτι αλλο κυκλοφορουσε,Γιάννη...Για να παμε και στο θεμα μας σημερα ..στα alternator  καινουργιας γενιας η οδηγηση ειναι με pwm που ο επεξεργαστής οριζει τα παντα...και στα παλιοτερα δεν ειναι καθαρο dc..το εχω ψαξει με παλμογραφο στο επιμαχο σημειο...κατι ξερανε και οι παλιοτεροι και αν εχει καποιος κανενα αυτοματο ρυθμιστη εξωτερικο τυπου bosch που καταληγει σε μια τριπολικη φισσα..ας κανει τον κοπο να το ανοιξει να δει το κυκλωμα του και θα καταλαβει τα γραφομενα μου..Απλα με παλμορευμα δεν καταπονηται το κυκλωμα διεγερσης...ποιο ισχυρη διεγερση με λιγοτερη ισχυ...και λιγοτερες θερμικες απωλειες στο συρμα διεγερσης  και στο μεταλλο των πολων του ροτορα



Συμφωνω Δημητρη....οντως ετσι ειναι με τα τελευταιας γενιας δυναμο.......Ειναι ομως πλεον δυσκολο να επεμβεις στην χαρτογραφηση του επεξεργαστη για οποιαδηποτε ρυθμιση.............

Οσο για το Ελεκτορ...κι εκει συμφωνω!!!!!

----------


## Notios38

Προσπαθω απο τα μηνυματα #2 και  #4  του Φίλιππου να δω μηπως ενοει την συμετοχη της γεννητριας ως  on-off στην διαταξη φορτισης...ετσι οταν η ταση στην εξοδο της με φορτισμενη μπαταρια ειναι 14.2V Τοτε η ταση στην διεγερση τυπικα μηδενιζεται και το alternator ειναι εκτος..μονο μηχανικες απωλειες απο την περιστροφη του  εχομε...δεν μπορει ενα πολυγραφοτατο μελος του forum με 6500 μηνυματα να ενοει κατι αλλο που εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...
Μια λεπτομερεια οτι στα καινουργια οχηματα ολα τα ηλεκτρικα φορτια στον κινητηρα τα δινει το alternator οταν λειτουργει..η μπαταρια συμβαλει ελαχιστα και μονο σε ισχυ που δεν μπορει να δωσει η γεννητρια ...

----------


## paris_cae

Φιλε Γιαννη μαλλον δεν καταλαβες ακριβως τι θελω να κανω. Η ρυθμιση δεν θα γινετε κατα την διαρκεια της οδηγησης. Η ρυθμιση θα γινετε μια φορα και απο εκει και περα ο αυτοματος θα αναλαμβανει να κραταει σταθερη την ταση στο σημειο που ορισα, γι αυτο τον λογω δεν θελω να καταργησω τον αυτοματο απλα θελω να επεμβω επανω του ετσι ωστε να τον μπερδεψω στην εισοδο του ετσι ωστε να ανεβει απο μονος του. Αυτο γινετε με μια απλη διοδο αλλα δεν θελω να γινει ετσι. Αν στην ειδοσο του αισθητηρα του αυτοματου αντι για 14.4V του δωσουμε 13,8V αυτος για να κρατησει την ταση εκει που εχει οριστει (14,4) θα την ανεβασει 0.6V (στελνοντας περισοτερο ισχυ στον δρομεα) επανω ωσπου και θα δει 14,4 και θα σταθεροποιηθει.....στην πραγματικοτητα ομως η ταση μας στην εξοδο του δυναμου μας θα ειναι 14.4+0.6=15V. Ετσι δουλευει η διοδος οπου κανει την πτωση τασεως και ανεβαζει το βολταζ. Εγω αυτο το θελω ρυθμιζομενο!!! Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην γινετε γιατι υπαρχουν κατασκευαστες που βγαζουν ρυθμιζομενους αυτοματους απο την μανα τους οποτε σιγουρα γινετε.

----------


## Notios38

Πάρη με την μπαταρια στο κυκλωμα ..δεν ειναι σωστο ..γιατι θα καταστραφει ..γρηγορα..επισης πολλα συστηματα που παιρνουν ταση 14 V   Δεν θα ειναι ασφαλη με παραπανω ταση....Τωρα αν ειναι η χρηση για συγκεκριμενα φορτια αλλα που δεν εχουν να κανουν με την εγκατασταση του οχηματος..τοτε λιγη υπομονη να βρω τροπο να σας ανεβασω το κυκλωμα...

----------


## paris_cae

Εδω βρισκετε αυτο που ψανχω.....http://www.datasheetdir.com/UAC3092+download
Τι πιστευετε? Θα το βρουμε?

----------


## FILMAN

Στο #4 σας προτείνω να κάνετε μια δοκιμή. Για κάντε τη να δούμε. Δεν ξέρω αν στις γεννήτριες των καινούριων οχημάτων ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό, σε όσες έχουν πέσει στα χέρια μου ο έλεγχος ήταν ON - OFF.

Πως είναι δυνατόν με τη μπαταρία παράλληλα στην έξοδο η γεννήτρια να καθορίζει την τάση του ηλεκτρικού κυκλώματος του αυτοκινήτου; Αν η μπαταρία είναι στα 14V πώς θα ρίξει η γεννήτρια την τάση π.χ. στα 12V; Μα ακόμα και αν βγάζει 12, η τριφασική γέφυρα στην έξοδό της θα είναι πολωμένη μονίμως ανάστροφα (αφού η μπαταρία έχει μεγαλύτερη τάση) οπότε το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα θα έχει 14V. Αν όμως διακοπεί η διέγερση, τότε όλες οι καταναλώσεις τροφοδοτούνται από την μπαταρία - αυτή αδειάζει, και η τάση της πέφτει.

Υ.Γ. Γιάννη παιδί μου, τα ανωτέρω είναι για να τα διαβάζουν άλλοι που δεν τό 'χουν σε κακό να σκέφτονται, όχι εσύ. Εσύ πήγαινε σε κάποιο κέντρο απεξάρτησης από εθιστικά ηλεκτρονικά περιοδικά. Να σου κάνω ένα δωράκι; Ένα άρθρο από τα 100 κυκλώματα του αγαπημένου σου περιοδικού (ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ! Φτού! Το είπα! ). Ηλεκτρονικό φλιπεράκι! Ναι, είναι ένα πρωτοποριακό "κύκλωμα" το οποίο περιλαμβάνει αποκλειστικά ένα URL για να κατεβάσεις ένα προβληματικό demo φλιπεράκι στο πισί σου για να περνάς την ώρα σου (το ότι είναι προβληματικό το αναφέρει μέσα στο ίδιο εκείνο άρθρο του αγαπημένου σου περιοδικού ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ! Φτού! Το ξαναείπα! )

----------


## paris_cae

Καμια μπαταρια δεν ειναι 14V, σε πληρη φοριση ειναι 12.8-12.9. Με το που σβησω το αμαξι η ταση πεφτει απευθεια στο 13.8 και σιγα σιγα στο περασμα της ημερας φτανει στο 12.8. Για το μονο που ειμαι σιγουρος ειναι οτι το δυναμο μου κραταει σταθερα 14.4 απο τα 0-120Α καθως εχει μετρηθει σε μηχανημα. Απο εκει και πανω οσο ανεβαζω την καταναλωση πεφτει η ταση εξοδου. Αναφορικα στα 13V βγαζει 220Α. Πως ειναι δυνατον σε μεταβλητο φορτιο 0-120Α να κραταει σταθερα την ταση στο 14.4 με ελενχο on-off?

----------


## johnnkast

> (ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ! Φτού! Το είπα! )........ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ! Φτού! Το ξαναείπα! ...



Πες το ..."ΑΚΑΤΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΟ"....αγορινα μου.........μη μας παθεις και τιποτα και το'χουμε βαρος......

Μηπως ,κατα τη γνωμη σου, θα'πρεπε να μαζευτουν ΟΟΛΑ τα τευχη του και να ΚΑΟΥΝ;;;......αφου εχει "διαφθειρει" πολλους που το διαβασαν ,παντα κατα την αποψη σου, και τους στερησε το... σκεπτεσθαι;;;;;

"Εθιστικα ηλεκτρονικα περιοδικα"....αλλο και τουτο!!!!....
Να προτεινουμε τοτε να δημιουργηθει ειδικο τμημα  στον ΟΚΑΝΑ .....για τους "εθισμενους" του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ.... :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## madk4speed

> Καλησπερα παιδια. Λογω απαιτησεων σε ισχυ στο αυτοκινητο μου θελω να φτιαξω εναν αυτοματο δυναμου οπου θα ρυθμιζετε η ταση αναφορας του απο εμενα με ποτενσιομετρο. Εννοειται οτι θα ειναι εξωτερικο δεν θα βρισκετε πανω στο δυναμο. Η λειτουργεια του αυτοματου με δυο λογια ειναι η εξης: δινουμε μια εντολη (+12) απο την μπαταρια του αυτοκινητου μεσα απο ενα λαμπακι οπου βρισκετε στην θεση του ταμπλο, αυτη ειναι και η διεγερση του αυτοματου οπου ξεκιναει και αγει και τροφοδοτει το πηνιο του ροτορα (πηνιο διεγερσης), με το που παρει μπρος ο κινητηρας μας και δημιουργηθει ταση απο το δυναμο μας ο αυτοματος το παιρνει σαν ταση αναφορας και ελενχοντας την ταση στο πηνιο διεγερσης σταθεροποιει στην ταση στην εξοδο του στα 14+ περιπου. Εγω εκει θελω να κανω την παρεμβαση και να ελενχω αυτη την ταση αναφορας και να την ρυθμιζω αναλογα (περιπου στο 15.2V). Πειραματιζομενος με ενα παλιο δυναμο 70Α ειδα οτι ο αυτοματος σε εκεινη την εισοδο (ταση αναφορας) καταναλωνει περιπου 300mA. Οποτε το να βαλω απλα ενα ποτενσιομετρο εκει δεν θα δουλεψει θα παρει φωτια. Πως θα μπορουσα να επεμβω εκει?
> 
> Σημειωση: Η πιο ευκολη λυση ειναι να καταργησω εντελως τον αυτοματο και φτιαξω ενα ρυθμιζομενο τροφοδοτικο 0-14V και απο εκει να τροφοδοτω απευθειας το τυλιγμα της διεγερσης αλλα ετσι το προβλημα ειναι οτι καθε φορα που θα ζητανε τα μηχανηματα πολλα αμπερ θα πρεπει ταυτοχρονα να κουρδιζω και το ποτενσιομετρο για να παρει το διεγερσης ολη την ισχυ. Οπως καταλαβαινετε κατι τετοιο ειναι πολυ λαθος. Οποτε ο αυτοματος πρεπει να μεινει επανω απλα πρεπει να ανεβασω την ταση αναφορας του. Ενα παλιο κολπο ειναι να τροφοδοτησεις με μια διοδο την ταση αναφορας ετσι ωστε να του δημιουργησεις μια πτωση τασεως 0.5-0.7V και ο αυτοματος να αγει περισσοτερο με αποτελεσμα να βγαζει 0.5-0.7V επανω στην εξοδο του. Απλα εδω το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι ρυθμιζομενο και μπορει να ξεφυγει σε επικυνδινα ορια!
> 
> Σας κουρασα το ξερω αλλα βλεπετε η τρελα σε αυτο το χομπι εχει ξεφυγει πολυ περα απο το φυσιολογικο οριο. Ενημερωτικα το δυναμο οου θα μπει ειναι ενα bosch 180Α  οποτε καταλαβαινετε για τι γομαρι εχω να κανω.



Δεν βλεπω τον λογο γιατι να κανεις κατι τετοιο. Οι "αυτοματοι" των γεννητριων συνηθως με κλειστες καταναλωσεις δινουν ταση ~14v, μπορείς να δεις και 14,3v. Ισως βρεις και αυτοματο στα 14,6v. Ομως τα 15v που ζητας ειναι υπερβολικα για τα ηλεκτρικα-ηλεκτρονικα του αυτοκινητου. Δεν στο συνιστω.
Εναλλακτικα μπορεις να βαλεις μια γενητρια Denso, πιο μαζεμενες και πιο ποιοτικες απο τις Bosch.

----------


## Notios38

Στο #4 σας προτείνω να κάνετε μια δοκιμή. Για κάντε τη να δούμε. Δεν ξέρω αν στις γεννήτριες των καινούριων οχημάτων ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό, σε όσες έχουν πέσει στα χέρια μου ο έλεγχος ήταν ON - OFF.
Πως είναι δυνατόν με τη μπαταρία παράλληλα στην έξοδο η γεννήτρια να καθορίζει την τάση του ηλεκτρικού κυκλώματος του αυτοκινήτου; Αν η μπαταρία είναι στα 14V πώς θα ρίξει η γεννήτρια την τάση π.χ. στα 12V; Μα ακόμα και αν βγάζει 12, η τριφασική γέφυρα στην έξοδό της θα είναι πολωμένη μονίμως ανάστροφα (αφού η μπαταρία έχει μεγαλύτερη τάση) οπότε το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα θα έχει 14V. Αν όμως διακοπεί η διέγερση, τότε όλες οι καταναλώσεις τροφοδοτούνται από την μπαταρία - αυτή αδειάζει, και η τάση της πέφτει.//////////


          Μαλλον δεν ειμαι κατανοητος...Φιλιππε..απο το s  ελεγχει την ταση της μπαταριας ο ρυθμιστης φορτισης  και μεσω της διεγερσης  παρεχει  στην εξοδο της, η γεννητρια 13.8-14.2 V.
Οταν φορτιστει δεν τραβαει πλεον ρευμα..αν δεν εχουμε αλλες καταναλωσεις μηδενιζεται η ταση σχεδον στην διεγερση..περιπου 1-2 V κρατωντας  την εξοδο στα 14 V ανεξαρτητως ευρους στροφων ..Iσως σε λιγες στροφες να μην φτανει τα 13v  να ζητησει απο την μπαταρια πχ τα φωτα  αλλα ολη την ισχυ την εχουμε απο την γενητρια που καλυπτει  την καταναλωση..παρα μονο στην εκινηση και στα υπολοιπα ηλεκτρικα συστηματα οταν ο κινητηρας δεν εργαζεται...Αυτη η λογικη δινει και διαρκεια στην ζωη της μπαταριας και περιοριζουμε τους κυκλους φορτοεκφορτωσης της 
Στο μηνυμα #22 Παρη δεν τα λες καλα με τις μετρησεις..για δες τις παλι..η κατι δεν παει καλα

----------


## FILMAN

> Καμια μπαταρια δεν ειναι 14V, σε πληρη φοριση ειναι 12.8-12.9. Με το που σβησω το αμαξι η ταση πεφτει απευθεια στο 13.8 και σιγα σιγα στο περασμα της ημερας φτανει στο 12.8. Για το μονο που ειμαι σιγουρος ειναι οτι το δυναμο μου κραταει σταθερα 14.4 απο τα 0-120Α καθως εχει μετρηθει σε μηχανημα. Απο εκει και πανω οσο ανεβαζω την καταναλωση πεφτει η ταση εξοδου. Αναφορικα στα 13V βγαζει 220Α. Πως ειναι δυνατον σε μεταβλητο φορτιο 0-120Α να κραταει σταθερα την ταση στο 14.4 με ελενχο on-off?



Για δες λίγο τί γράφεις. Λες ότι η τάση της μπαταρίας σου σε πλήρη φόρτιση είναι 12.8 - 12.9V και αμέσως μετά λες ότι σβήνοντας τον κινητήρα η τάση γίνεται 13.8, δηλαδή μεγαλύτερη από 12.9! Πώς γίνεται αυτό; Επίσης μιλάς για ρεύματα 120 - 220Α, το alternator που έχεις τόσα γράφει πάνω;

----------


## FILMAN

> Πες το ..."ΑΚΑΤΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΟ"....αγορινα μου.........μη μας παθεις και τιποτα και το'χουμε βαρος......



Δεκτόν!




> Μηπως ,κατα τη γνωμη σου, θα'πρεπε να μαζευτουν ΟΟΛΑ τα τευχη του και να  ΚΑΟΥΝ;;;......αφου εχει "διαφθειρει" πολλους που το διαβασαν ,παντα  κατα την αποψη σου, και τους στερησε το... σκεπτεσθαι;;;;;



Όχι βέβαια, άλλωστε η καύση παράγει επικίνδυνα αέρια του θερμοκηπίου. Το σκέπτεσθαι δεν σου το στέρησε κανένα περιοδικό. Εσύ ο ίδιος αποφάσισες πως το εν λόγω "ακατονόμαστο" περιοδικό είναι αλάνθαστο και τέλειο, και έτσι όταν κάποιος σου δείχνει ένα συγκεκριμένο λάθος σε συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα του συγκεκριμένου ακατονόμαστου περιοδικού αρνείσαι την ύπαρξη του λάθους ακριβώς επειδή αποφάσισες ότι το περιοδικό είναι αλάνθαστο. Θεωρώ αυτονόητο βέβαια ότι την στήλη "Ο Δαίμονας" την έχεις σκίσει ή τουλάχιστον μουντζουρώσει επιμελώς σε κάθε τεύχος!




> "Εθιστικα ηλεκτρονικα περιοδικα"....αλλο και τουτο!!!!....
> Να προτεινουμε τοτε να δημιουργηθει ειδικο τμημα  στον ΟΚΑΝΑ .....για τους "εθισμενους" του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ...



Ε, σε λίγο θα γίνει κι αυτό, βλέπεις ως ώρας οι πελάτες είστε μόνο 2, εσύ και ο μπόμπιρας...

----------


## paris_cae

Το λαθος που το βλεπεις?
Μια μπαταρια πληρως φορτισμενη εχει ταση 12,8-12,9V. (Ολοι το γνωριζουν αυτο)
Οταν το αμαξι ειναι αναμενο η ταση εκεινη την ωρα επανω στην μπαταρια ειναι 14,4V λογο φορτισης απο το δυναμο.
Μολις σβησουμε το αμαξι (σταματαει να παραγει ρευμα το δυναμο) η ταση πεφτει ακαριαια στα 13,8 (βρισκετε τοσο ψηλα λογο φορτισης-ψευδη ταση)
Αν κατσουμε με ενα πολυμετρο απο πανω θα διαπιστωσουμε οτι οσο περναει η ωρα η ταση πεφτει σιγα σιγα και σταθεροποιειτε στην αληθη ταση της, δηλαδη ~12.8V.

Το δυναμο μου γραφει 180Α 14,2V και μετρηθηκε σε ειδικο μηχανημα οπου κανει αυτη την δουλεια σε μαγαζι με δυναμο και μιζες στην σπυρου πατση. Μπαινει σε μια μεγγενη τον τροφοδοτουνε και με ενα μεταβλητο φορτιο του ριχνουν οσο θελουν επανω του μετρωντας ταυτοχρονα την ταση εξοδου καθως και τα αμπερ. Οι τιμες ειναι οι παραπανω που σας ανεφερα. Τα αμπερ που γραφει επανω το δυναμο συνηθως ειναι κοντα στα 13,8-14 αναλογως των αυτοματο. Οσο του τραβας εσυ αυτος βγαζει μεχρι στο σημειο οπου θα παρει την πληρη ισχυ το διεγερσης και απο εκει και κατω ναι μεν τα αμπερ μπορει να ανεβαινουν ομως πεφτουν τα βολτ. Ενημερωτικα οτι με το πηρη φορτιο του μηχανηματος η ταση επεσε στα 12,5 και το αμπερομετρο τερματισε στα 250Α. Σε αυτη την κατασταση δεν μπορεις να τον δουλευεις ολη μερα το δυναμο γιατι θα παρει φωτια αλλα για ορισμενο χρονικο διαστημα 2-3 λεπτα δεν εχουν προβλημα.

Ριξτε μια ματια.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-hGZBB9Swg

----------


## FILMAN

Οι "δωδεκάβολτες" μπαταρίες μολύβδου μπορεί να φτάσουν ως και 15.5V. Οι περισσότερες γεννήτριες στα επιβατηγά αυτοκίνητα είναι 70 - 90Α. Δεν ξέρω για τι αυτοκίνητο μιλάς.

----------


## johnnkast

> ....Εσύ ο ίδιος αποφάσισες πως το εν λόγω "ακατονόμαστο" περιοδικό είναι αλάνθαστο και τέλειο, και έτσι όταν κάποιος σου δείχνει ένα συγκεκριμένο λάθος σε συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα του συγκεκριμένου ακατονόμαστου περιοδικού αρνείσαι την ύπαρξη του λάθους ακριβώς επειδή αποφάσισες ότι το περιοδικό είναι αλάνθαστο....



Ω!...σκεπτομενε (filman)!!!!!.....Θα μπορουσες ,αν ειχες την καλοσυνη,.....να μας υποδειξεις που ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ εκανα αναφορα περι "Τελειου" και "Αλανθαστου" για το συγκεκριμενο περιοδικο;;;;.....γιατι δεν θυμαμαι ο ιδιος να το χαρακτηρισα ποτε, ετσι ακριβως.......

Οσο για το "συγκεκριμενο" κυκλωμα και το "λαθος" που εντοπισες εσυ, εχω να σου πω οτι:
..Εχεις κολλησει σε μια(1) αντισταση που κατα τη γνωμη σου ειναι περιττη.....σε ενα κυκλωμα που ΗΔΗ ειναι τυποποιημενο κι εχει τοποθετηθει απο μεγαλη αυτοκινητοβιομηχανια σε συγκεκριμενα μοντελλα της για αρκετο καιρο,αν θες να ξερεις (OPEL kadet-omega '88-'91)...(αναφερομαι στην καθυστερηση εσωτ. φωτισμου αυτοκινητου)
..Δεν ηταν δα και τοσο "ασκεπτος" αυτος που το σχεδιασε κι εβαλε την "παραπανισια" αντισταση ετσι για πλακα.......Ισως θα'πρεπε εσυ ο ιδιος να σκεφτεις και να ψαξεις για ποιο λογο ειναι εκει...πριν ξεστομισεις τα "θαψιματα"

----------


## paris_cae

Δεν εχει σημασια το αμαξι μιας και το δυναμο ειναι απο αλλο και εχει μπει επανω στο δικο μου. Το δυναμο ειναι απο VW TOUAREG 3.2TDI. Τα καινουργια φορανε πολυ μεγαλυτερους απο αυτους που αναφερεσε. Μαλλον εχεις μεινει καποια χρονια πισω. 70Α φοραγε απο την μανα του το δικο μου που ειναι 1100 κυβικα. Τα καινουργια του group vag φορανε απο 100Α και πανω.

Απ οτι βλεπω ομως το θεμα εχει παραστρατησει....τι σχεση μπορει να εχει ενα κυκλωμα ενως περιοδικου και το ποσο λαθος ειναι με το θεμα που ανοιξα?
Ζητησα μια βοηθεια και απο τα 29 ποστ ενα ατομο απαντησε πανω στο θεμα....

----------


## Notios38

Αν με ενα ισοδυναμο συστημα...πχ μια δεξαμενη που πρεπει να ειναι παντα γεματη..και εχομαι μια επαφη σταθμης στην κορυφη που μολις κατεβει λιγο να μπαινει μια αντλια να συμπληρωνει,μεχρι να γεμισει παλι....μηπως βοηθησει να το κατανοησουμε  και να αφησουμε αντιπαραθεσεις..
Παρη στο μηνυμα  #22 κατι γραφεις λαθος...13.8-14.2 V  φορτιζουν και οταν σταματησει η φορτιση  σιγα-σιγα πεφτει στα 12.5-13 V.. 
To να ανεβασεις την ταση στην εγκατασταση σου  θετεις σε αμεσο κινδυνο ακομα και τις λαμπες που θα φευγουν μαυρες απο τον καυμο τους...ειδες οτι το λεει και στο site που ανεβασες  με τον αυτοματο....εχω μια απορια τοσο ρευμα  τι το θες,,μονο για ηχο...η παραγωγη υδρογονου...
Σε αλλο θεμα με ανεμογεννητριες με χρηση δυναμο αυτοκινητου  ο Νικος ειχε σηκωσει απο το net  πολλα σχεδια με το θεμα..ας μας πει την σελιδα να δουμε..μεχρι να βρω και τα δικα μου...
Παμε τωρα στην αναφορα για το Ελεκτορ..3-4 τευχη μου λειπουν σε πολλα υπηρχαν λαθη μα υπηρχαν και οι διορθωσεις στα επομενα..παντα αντλουσα ιδεες ,,κομματια απο εφαρμογες χρησιμες...σε ολη την Ευρωπη μεταγλωτιζοταν ..και με χαροποιησε οτι σε ενα διαγωνισμο απλου αλλα εξυπνου λογισμικου ενας δικος  μας  ανθρωπος πηρε το πρωτο πανευρωπαικο βραβειο γυρω στα 2000..Γεια σου Γιαννη απο την Λυκοβρυση..
Κεινη την εποχη ηταν και αλλα περιοδικα  ..με αρθρα γραμμενα στο ποδι ,,και στο στυλ παρε με  τηλ να σου πω τα υπολοιπα..που δεν εγραψα στο ποδι...διαφημισεις και παλι κατι στο ποδι..στο τελος λιγο σοβαρεψε..Α μην ξεχασω και μια αναφορα στο popular αλλα και αυτο  εισαγωμενο με καθαρα θεματα δυσκολα ομως υλικα ..αυτα για τα εντυπα...

----------


## FILMAN

> Τα καινουργια φορανε πολυ μεγαλυτερους απο αυτους που  αναφερεσε. Μαλλον εχεις μεινει καποια χρονια πισω. 70Α φοραγε απο την  μανα του το δικο μου που ειναι 1100 κυβικα. Τα καινουργια του group vag  φορανε απο 100Α και πανω.



Σ' αυτό μπορεί και να έχεις δίκιο, όντως αυτά που έχω υπόψη μου δεν είναι και πολύ "φρέσκα"...

offtopic mode = on




> Ω!...σκεπτομενε (filman)!!!!!.....Θα μπορουσες ,αν ειχες την καλοσυνη,.....να μας υποδειξεις που ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ εκανα αναφορα περι "Τελειου" και "Αλανθαστου" για το συγκεκριμενο περιοδικο;;;;.....γιατι δεν θυμαμαι ο ιδιος να το χαρακτηρισα ποτε, ετσι ακριβως.......



Και το γεγονός ότι δεν παραδέχεσαι συγκεκριμένο λάθος σε κύκλωμα του ακατονόμαστου (είδες; δεν σου χαλάω χατίρι) περιοδικού, πώς ακριβώς δείχνει ότι το θεωρείς; Για να καταλάβω...




> Οσο για το "συγκεκριμενο" κυκλωμα και το "λαθος" που εντοπισες εσυ, εχω να σου πω οτι:
> ..Εχεις κολλησει σε μια (1) αντισταση που κατα τη γνωμη σου ειναι  περιττη.....σε ενα κυκλωμα που ΗΔΗ ειναι τυποποιημενο κι εχει  τοποθετηθει απο μεγαλη αυτοκινητοβιομηχανια σε συγκεκριμενα μοντελλα της  για αρκετο καιρο,αν θες να ξερεις (OPEL kadet-omega  '88-'91)...(αναφερομαι στην καθυστερηση εσωτ. φωτισμου αυτοκινητου)
> ..Δεν ηταν δα και τοσο "ασκεπτος" αυτος που το σχεδιασε κι εβαλε την  "παραπανισια" αντισταση ετσι για πλακα.......Ισως θα'πρεπε εσυ ο ιδιος  να σκεφτεις και να ψαξεις για ποιο λογο ειναι εκει...πριν ξεστομισεις τα  "θαψιματα"



Καταρχήν είναι 2 αντιστάσεις, και όχι 1. Αυτό που μας λες τώρα είναι ότι οι σχεδιαστές των μεγάλων αυτοκινητοβιομηχανιών αποβλέπουν στο ακατονόμαστο περιοδικό για να πάρουν από κει κυκλώματα; Να δούμε τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε!

Αυτός λοιπόν που το σχεδίασε κατ' εσέ έχει σίγουρα λόγο να το κάνει έτσι, και αποκλείεται να μην ξέρει τί του γίνεται και πού παν τα 4 από ηλεκτρονικά.

Πρέπει λοιπόν κατ' εσέ εγώ, εγώ που λέω ότι οι αντιστάσεις είναι λάθος ή περιττές, εγώ να αποδείξω ότι στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι έτσι, και ότι εγώ είμαι λάθος ενώ ο σχεδιαστής είναι σωστός!

Ενώ εσύ, εσύ που μόλις μίλησα για σχεδιαστικές βλακείες / λάθη έβγαλες σπυράκια υποστηρίζοντας τον σχεδιαστή / περιοδικό μη παραλείποντας βεβαίως να χλευάσεις εμένα, εσύ δεν μπορείς να αναφέρεις ένα λόγο για τον οποίο το κύκλωμα πρέπει να είναι έτσι, ή έστω είναι προτιμότερο να είναι έτσι!

Τελικά ποιος έχει δίκιο, εσύ, ο σχεδιαστής, ή εγώ;





> Παμε τωρα στην αναφορα για το Ελεκτορ..3-4 τευχη μου λειπουν *σε πολλα υπηρχαν λαθη μα υπηρχαν και οι διορθωσεις στα επομενα..παντα αντλουσα ιδεες ,,κομματια απο εφαρμογες χρησιμες...*σε ολη την Ευρωπη μεταγλωτιζοταν..



Να η σωστή άποψη. Ναι, να το διαβάσουμε, ναι να πάρουμε ιδέες, αλλά πάνω απ' όλα να σκεφτόμαστε και να κρίνουμε αυτά που βλέπουμε αντί να τα κατεβάζουμε αμάσητα, πολλώ δε μάλλον όταν κάποιος μας λέει "Κοίτα! Εδώ κάτι δεν πάει καλά!"...

offtopic mode = off

----------


## johnnkast

> Ενώ εσύ, εσύ που μόλις μίλησα για σχεδιαστικές βλακείες / λάθη έβγαλες σπυράκια υποστηρίζοντας τον σχεδιαστή / περιοδικό μη παραλείποντας βεβαίως να χλευάσεις εμένα,



.......ενω εσυ ησουν "Φιλικοτατος" και "συναδελφικοτατος" απεναντι μου.......

----------


## FILMAN

> .......ενω εσυ ησουν "Φιλικοτατος" και "συναδελφικοτατος" απεναντι μου.......





Ξέχασες να βάλεις το λινκ για να το δουν και οι υπόλοιποι:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...E9%E5%F1%E1%F2

----------


## madk4speed

> Δεν εχει σημασια το αμαξι μιας και το δυναμο ειναι απο αλλο και εχει μπει επανω στο δικο μου. Το δυναμο ειναι απο VW TOUAREG 3.2TDI. Τα καινουργια φορανε πολυ μεγαλυτερους απο αυτους που αναφερεσε. Μαλλον εχεις μεινει καποια χρονια πισω. 70Α φοραγε απο την μανα του το δικο μου που ειναι 1100 κυβικα. Τα καινουργια του group vag φορανε απο 100Α και πανω.
> 
> Απ οτι βλεπω ομως το θεμα εχει παραστρατησει....τι σχεση μπορει να εχει ενα κυκλωμα ενως περιοδικου και το ποσο λαθος ειναι με το θεμα που ανοιξα?
> Ζητησα μια βοηθεια και απο τα 29 ποστ ενα ατομο απαντησε πανω στο θεμα....



To VW Tuareg TDI έβγαινε 2.5, 3.0, 4.2 και 5.0L.
Το ποσα Α γεννητρια φοραει ενα οχημα εξαρταται κυριως απο τον εξοπλισμο του και τις ηλεκτρικες καταναλωσεις που εχει, οχι απο τον κυβισμο του κινητηρα.

----------

